# 02j and 02A starter the same??



## crazy_driver (Jun 17, 2002)

02J starter can fit in a 02A starter? 02A 4 cyl and 02A 6 cyl is the same thing?


----------



## BillyT. (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: 02j and 02A starter the same?? (crazy_driver)*

VR starter won't work in a 4 cyl 02A/02J bell housing.
4 cyl O2J starter will work in 4 cyl O2A tranny, but O2A starter will not work in O2J tranny. It will bolt up, but there is no provision for the pilot bearing. Might even start the car, but it will eventually fail. 
Auto O2J starter will work in a 5spd O2O tranny, but not a 5 spd O2A or O2J
I just went thru about 7 different starters before I finally ended up with a working 02J starter to put in my G60 O2A bell housing.


----------

